# Micro Sd 32G Class 10



## android-incredible (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought a 32g microsd class10,but the problem is when i try to pass all my files from my other microsd,there a missing files like clockworkmode,and i cant open some of my pictures,i put the micro sd in my inc2 and download the clockworkmode from alpharef or rom manager and i can see the file but incomplet also if i try to pass my stock rom i can see the process but whn i open the clockworkmode and look in the save file there not any stock rom in there,if try to go in to recovery mode dont let me jist reboot and i have to select reboot.if ltry to save my current rom using rom manager its look like is doing something but the download bar dont do nothing,and then i check the saved rom and its in the file but imcomplite i dont know what to do with....thanks..


----------



## draco259 (Nov 5, 2011)

Where did you get the sd card?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## android-incredible (Sep 23, 2011)

from e-bay,I talked with the seller and he gave me my money back and he said i can keep the card..


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like the guy knows he's peddling counterfeit cards. I'd send a close up pic of the card and the seller's info to whatever company's logo is on the card.


----------



## draco259 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah it was a fake.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Id never buy an sdcard off ebay. Go to best buy.


----------



## draco259 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ehh I would suggest Newegg.com

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

newegg or tigerdirect usually has good deals. deals.woot.com also has all kinds of deals on there. There are many reputable dealers. If it is $30 less than all the other cards, it is probably fake or a class 6 cheap card.


----------

